# R32 scores in PCOTY review



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

See Dec 03 CAR magazine for glowing praise of R32, which came 7th of 11 cars shortlisted from 38 contenders.

'You might think it stodgy - like the planted but boring Audi TT V6 with which it shares a platform - but give it the berries in a couple of tight corners and you'll get the shock of your life'

'...the 237bhp R32 makes Millbrook look like its personal playground'.

'The R32 is as happy in sixth as in third through some of Millbrook's more invigorating bends, especially the banked hairpin left, whihc it rocks through at a scarcely believable speed'.

'It helps that the R32 turns in properly. That's properly for a sports car, not properly for a Golf'.

'The drive gets better the harder the R32 gets pushed...'

The TT V6 didn't even make the cut - 'It's a capable coupe, but oddly dull and uninspiring above eight tenths'.


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

the review is quality and just makes me want to feck off for another drive in my R32 ;D. ive clocked over 1500 miles so far in a month and i was on holiday for ten days , i just cant stop driving this car 8)


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Do you both get a horrible din in the cabin when cruising at around 2500 RPM?

This is the only thing that put me off buying one. Great cars but one hell of a headache :-/


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

> Do you both get a horrible din in the cabin when cruising at around 2500 RPM?
> 
> This is the only thing that put me off buying one. Â Great cars but one hell of a headache Â :-/


Yeah you do with the standard exhaust. Â To be honest though - how often do you drive at those RPMs? Â

The only time I find it annoying is in 6th on the motorway dropping down to 60mph when you hit traffic, then you get the boom and it makes you change gear, when ideally i'd like to stay in 6th.



> See Dec 03 CAR magazine for glowing praise of R32, which came 7th of 11 cars shortlisted from 38 contenders.
> 
> 'You might think it stodgy - like the planted but boring Audi TT V6 with which it shares a platform - but give it the berries in a couple of tight corners and you'll get the shock of your life'
> 
> ...


This is what I find so amazing about the R32. Every Mk IV golf has been slated for rubbish handling - yet I think the handling is the best asset of the R32! ;D


----------



## ttrev (Sep 9, 2003)

I agree, there's a distinct increase in noise levels at 2500ish, bit annoying...but bearable I'd say...

Gave her some gas the other night in the wet, first real hard gas since the run-in period, she went really well, though I still love the torque between 2-3k, just pulls the car nicely along.

The best asset of the R32 are definately the handling, awesome, and the brakes rock to!!!...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Do you both get a horrible din in the cabin when cruising at around 2500 RPM?
> 
> This is the only thing that put me off buying one. Â Great cars but one hell of a headache Â :-/


No such problem with the Milltek


----------

